# Wings Palette - Color Aircraft Drawings w/ History



## AWP (Jul 13, 2013)

Caveats, this site is in Russia as you can see by the domain and it is a bit difficult to navigate at first. Ads abound but I'm not receiving any pop-ups.

BUT it is one of the largest collections/ aggregates of aviation art I've seen. Some of them come with bits of history.

This link takes you to a B-29 of the RAF circa 1950:
http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww2/b/764/9/0#1







Page navigation:
- At the top is the Archive section. Select your period and airframe type.
- On the left are the various airframes, you'll usually have to scroll down. Click one like our B-29 link.
- In the center of the screen (I'm on IE) you'll see the airframe and under it are countries followed by a number in brackets. That's the number of images available. Click a country and the images appear on the right side of your screen.

B-29's for the US:
http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww2/b/764/3 
Click on an individual a/c or a page number to see the examples.

Nakajima B5N "Kate":
http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww2/b/1035
You have to click on Japan to see the aircraft, note the updated URL
http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww2/b/1035/65
Page 1 of the images. Again, note the updated URL
http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww2/b/1035/65/0

Cheers!


----------

